# '96 - '98 ? G & J Model 15



## oldspoke (Aug 4, 2017)

Greeting All,

This men's G&J has just surfaced from a long sleep today.

It is barn fresh and appears to be mostly complete.

A huge 25 inch frame, G&J saddle, pedals,etc. Bent wood racing drops

It is a Model 15. Would any members have information at hand ? My guess is ' 96 or ' 97 ?

Missing one fancy G&J grip end cap - anyone have a spare ?

Thanks in advance for any info or help.

Glenn


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 4, 2017)

Glenn - the Model 15 is a 22lb Mens Roadster 1896.  I'll send you some information through email.  Nice bike!!


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Really nice machine!


----------



## Velo-dream (Aug 8, 2017)

for sale ?


----------



## Rambler (Aug 8, 2017)

Glenn, Bill is correct, Model 15 Mens Roadster 1896. 
Tyson


----------



## Rambler (Aug 9, 2017)

Glenn, I forgot to mention, Ramblers had a date of manufacturer tag stuffed down inside the seatpost tube during bicycle assembly. If no one else has removed it, there still should be a small slip of paper with exact assembly date down inside the seatpost tube if you pull the seatpost and look for it.


----------



## oldspoke (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello Rambler & Corbett { Tyson & Bill }

A big thank you for this information !

Now I know that the Mod. 15 was designed for those with "scorching propensities" ! Also,as was common in the mid ' 90's, a tall frame
with not much seat post showing was the norm.

The 15 was G & J's Light Roadster - Cool !

Glenn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Holy cow what a head tube! You better have a little inseam to ride that puppy. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Holy cow what a head tube! You better have a little inseam to ride that puppy. V/r Shawn



I'm diggin' it


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2018)

I know this is an old post but what is something like this worth?


----------



## oldspoke (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello All

Here is the Mod 15 Light Roadster after a "shave and a haircut"


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 28, 2018)

So delicate...but strong, needing a scorcher rider.


----------

